
The strange death of Europe - stringcode
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strange-Death-Europe-Immigration-Identity/dp/B06X9CSYRQ/ref=tmm_aud_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
======
stringcode
No book had made me more uncomfortable or challenged my views more in a long
while. It has been described as literary hand grenade. That description is
indeed spot on. It should be a civic duty of every European to read it.

